# Larry Brown moving back to Philly



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Pure speculation, but if this team is being sold, then maybe the current owners wants to make the team more lucrative and increase excitement by re-hiring Brown since AI alone isn't drawing the fans like he once did. 

What do you guys make of this?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

LOL, LB is toast. Hes no type of draw. Keep him as far away from this team as possible


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

On the colloary, I'd like to have Brown back, it's as if we Philly fans give him no respect. He turned us around before, he'll do it again.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> On the colloary, I'd like to have Brown back, it's as if we Philly fans give him no respect. He turned us around before, he'll do it again.



Making up words again SF4L?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> On the colloary, I'd like to have Brown back, it's as if we Philly fans give him no respect. He turned us around before, he'll do it again.


Its called contrary, once again hes done as a coach. Why would you want him after that New York Knicks debacle.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Because the Knicks weren't fit in his system, we got guys that can play D, we still got AI, it can work.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

The Knicks had better athletes than the Sixers do to had been better, plain and simple he lost that team, just like he lost Team USA. It hasnt been a good last 2 years for LB


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Beez, you think he's done based on that small sample size? The Knicks?? I prefer to look at his overall proven record of success. It's true, he snubbed us when he left, but ppl just need to get over that. 

If he's availble, he would be a significant improvement over who we have now.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

SirCharles34 said:


> Beez, you think he's done based on that small sample size? The Knicks?? I prefer to look at his overall proven record of success. It's true, he snubbed us when he left, but ppl just need to get over that.
> 
> If he's availble, he would be a significant improvement over who we have now.


I don't know, as much as I can't stand Mo Cheeks as a coach.. you'll never have to worry about him flatout quitting on the team.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

SirCharles34 said:


> Beez, you think he's done based on that small sample size? The Knicks?? I prefer to look at his overall proven record of success. It's true, he snubbed us when he left, but ppl just need to get over that.
> 
> If he's availble, he would be a significant improvement over who we have now.


 Im not just talking about the Knicks. His last season as Detroits head coach, the Olympics, and the KNICKS. He started alienating the players his last season in Detroit and it carried on. Personally, I would never want him near this franchise again agter what he did in his last couple seasons here


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Beez:The Pistons were done, their weaknesses were exposed, he had to get out of that mess, someway, somehow, I am actually amazed he came out of it with 40 million, pure conartist. The olympics? Well, he had to put up with Stephon Crapbury, what did you expect. Personally, I want Brown back, we need to forget about the past (with the exception of the 2001 title team) and move on.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Beez:The Pistons were done, their weaknesses were exposed, he had to get out of that mess, someway, somehow, I am actually amazed he came out of it with 40 million, pure conartist. The olympics? Well, he had to put up with Stephon Crapbury, what did you expect. Personally, I want Brown back, we need to forget about the past (with the exception of the 2001 title team) and move on.


 Excuse me, How were the pistons done. THe last 2 years the Pistons have one more games than the Sixers have in almost 3. Stephon Marbury actually played decently in the Olympics if you would have watched, so according to you it was Stephon Marbury that kept Larry Brown from playing Wade, Carmelo, LeBron or Stoudamire


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> Excuse me, How were the pistons done. THe last 2 years the Pistons have one more games than the Sixers have in almost 3. Stephon Marbury actually played decently in the Olympics if you would have watched, so according to you it was Stephon Marbury that kept Larry Brown from playing Wade, Carmelo, LeBron or Stoudamire




I have to agree with Beez on this one.....If you watched the olympics.....Brown did a terrible job....Melo, Lebron, and Wade rode the pine as if they were one of us on the team......

Even though I love Larry Brown I have to be honest...He was just terrible in the olympics.....AND by the way.....THE KNICKS WAS NOT LARRY BROWNS FAULT......THEY ARE TRASH AND YOU WILL SEE THAT THIS YEAR TOO!!!!!!!! QUOTE ME ON THAT


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Their chemistry was falling, the defense that won them the championship in 2004 and their depth was not seen, these last 2 years. That's how they were done, apparently you forgot that Brown cares about titles. Would LB play a couple of youngsters in the game's greatest compeition? **** NO AND NEITHER WOULD I.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Would LB play a couple of youngsters in the game's greatest compeition? **** NO AND NEITHER WOULD I.


By 'game's greatest competition' did you mean the NBA Playoffs? First of all we didn't make the playoffs. Second of all if we don't play our youngsters then we got no one else to play.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

No, by youngsters, I meant Bron,Wade,Carmelo,Amare and by greatest compeition, I OBVIOUSLY meant the olympics. If that was an attempt at teasing me, it sadly failed.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> No, by youngsters, I meant Bron,Wade,Carmelo,Amare and by greatest compeition, I OBVIOUSLY meant the olympics. If that was an attempt at teasing me, it sadly failed.


 This post makes no sense


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

If you read your previous comment, in regards to what I said about LB playing youngsters and the "world's greatest compeition" it would make sense. I'm talking about LB's 2004 Bronze yr you were complaining about.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> If you read your previous comment, in regards to what I said about LB playing youngsters and the "world's greatest compeition" it would make sense. I'm talking about LB's 2004 Bronze yr you were complaining about.


 It really doesnt


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

I think I know what you guys are talkin about. I have noticed Larry Brown tends to bail on the team when things start going south... In other words, when he senses a team is no longer at its peak, he'll give up and run away to another team. 

He did it with us, the pacers, detroit and so on... 

But still, he seemed to be the only coach in AI's career who knows how to assemble the right amount of talent (defense & role players) to guide AI's talents... so I'm willing to take the risk.


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

I read on MSNBC that Larry Brown has already moved back to Philadelphia. I wonder if Mo Cheeks feels the pressure?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

jpk said:


> I read on MSNBC that Larry Brown has already moved back to Philadelphia. I wonder if Mo Cheeks feels the pressure?


I'm pretty positive Larry Brown already killed the rumors of him coming back, thank God for that too.


----------

